# Need help with *.la



## Dr_Death_UAE (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello, I was trying to upgrade empathy port, got error

```
libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.la' or unhandled argument `/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.la'
```
from /usr/ports/UPDATING


> 20140909:
> AFFECTS: users seeing build errors about missing *.la files
> AUTHOR: tijl@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...



I run the command 
`find /usr/local/lib -name '*.la' | xargs grep -l 'libglib-2.0.la' | xargs pkg which`

But got more than one thousand results. Do i have to remove all of them one by one ???

Please advice, thanks.


----------



## kpa (Sep 23, 2014)

Add a `| uniq` to command line and see if that reduces the number of results, chances are that there are lots of duplicates.


----------



## Dr_Death_UAE (Sep 23, 2014)

the result become 551 

```
/usr/local/lib/gio/modules/libgiofam.la was not found in the database
/usr/local/lib/gio/modules/libgioremote-volume-monitor.la was installed by package gvfs-1.12.3_2
/usr/local/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.la was installed by package gvfs-1.12.3_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gst-0.10/gst/_gst.la was not found in the database
/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gst-0.10/gst/interfaces.la was not found in the database
/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gst-0.10/gst/pbutils.la was not found in the database
/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gst-0.10/gst/audio.la was not found in the database
/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gst-0.10/gst/video.la was not found in the database
/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gst-0.10/gst/tag.la was not found in the database
/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/bonobo/activation.la was installed by package py26-gnome-2.28.1_3
/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/bonobo/_bonobo.la was installed by package py26-gnome-2.28.1_3
/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/bonobo/ui.la was installed by package py26-gnome-2.28.1_3
/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gconf.la was installed by package py26-gnome-2.28.1_3
/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnome/_gnome.la was installed by package py26-gnome-2.28.1_3
/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnome/ui.la was installed by package py26-gnome-2.28.1_3
/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnomevfs/_gnomevfs.la was installed by package py26-gnome-2.28.1_3
/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnomevfs/gnomevfsbonobo.la was installed by package py26-gnome-2.28.1_3
/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnomecanvas.la was installed by package py26-gnome-2.28.1_3
/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtksourceview2.la was installed by package py26-gtksourceview-2.10.1_1
/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gstoption.la was not found in the database
/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/deskbar/core/keybinder/_keybinder.la was installed by package deskbar-applet-2.32.0_3
/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/deskbar/core/_userdirs/__userdirs.la was installed by package deskbar-applet-2.32.0_3
/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/deskbar/handlers/evolution/_evolution.la was installed by package deskbar-applet-2.32.0_3
/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/deskbar/osutils/_osutils.la was installed by package deskbar-applet-2.32.0_3
/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/deskbar/ui/iconentry/_iconentry.la was installed by package deskbar-applet-2.32.0_3
/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/clutter/_clutter.la was not found in the database
/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/clutter/x11.la was not found in the database
/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/_dbus_glib_bindings.la was not found in the database
/usr/local/lib/vlc/plugins/access/libaccess_gnomevfs_plugin.la was installed by package vlc-2.1.2_2,4
/usr/local/lib/evince/3/backends/libpdfdocument.la was installed by package evince-2.32.0_12
/usr/local/lib/evince/3/backends/libpsdocument.la was installed by package evince-2.32.0_12
/usr/local/lib/evince/3/backends/libtiffdocument.la was installed by package evince-2.32.0_12
/usr/local/lib/evince/3/backends/libcomicsdocument.la was installed by package evince-2.32.0_12
/usr/local/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/liba11y-keyboard.la was installed by package gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1_4
/usr/local/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libbackground.la was installed by package gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1_4
/usr/local/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libclipboard.la was installed by package gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1_4
/usr/local/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libfont.la was installed by package gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1_4
/usr/local/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libhousekeeping.la was installed by package gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1_4
/usr/local/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libkeybindings.la was installed by package gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1_4
/usr/local/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libkeyboard.la was installed by package gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1_4
/usr/local/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libmedia-keys.la was installed by package gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1_4
/usr/local/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libmouse.la was installed by package gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1_4
/usr/local/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libsound.la was installed by package gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1_4
/usr/local/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libtyping-break.la was installed by package gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1_4
/usr/local/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libxrandr.la was installed by package gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1_4
/usr/local/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libxrdb.la was installed by package gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1_4
/usr/local/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libxsettings.la was installed by package gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1_4
/usr/local/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libsmartcard.la was installed by package gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1_4
/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libclearlooks.la was installed by package gtk-engines2-2.20.2_1
/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libcrux-engine.la was installed by package gtk-engines2-2.20.2_1
/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libhcengine.la was installed by package gtk-engines2-2.20.2_1
/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libindustrial.la was installed by package gtk-engines2-2.20.2_1
/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libmist.la was installed by package gtk-engines2-2.20.2_1
/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libredmond95.la was installed by package gtk-engines2-2.20.2_1
/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libglide.la was installed by package gtk-engines2-2.20.2_1
/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libthinice.la was installed by package gtk-engines2-2.20.2_1
/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libsvg.la was installed by package librsvg2-2.36.4
/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libgnomesegvhandler.la was installed by package bug-buddy-2.32.0_3
/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.la was installed by package libcanberra-0.28_3
/usr/local/lib/libgnomeprint-2-2.la was installed by package libgnomeprint-2.18.8_1
/usr/local/lib/libgnomeprint/2.18.8/modules/transports/libgnomeprint-file.la was installed by package libgnomeprint-2.18.8_1
/usr/local/lib/libgnomeprint/2.18.8/modules/transports/libgnomeprint-lpr.la was installed by package libgnomeprint-2.18.8_1
/usr/local/lib/libgnomeprint/2.18.8/modules/transports/libgnomeprint-custom.la was installed by package libgnomeprint-2.18.8_1
/usr/local/lib/libgnomeprint/2.18.8/modules/libgnomeprintcups.la was installed by package libgnomeprint-2.18.8_1
/usr/local/lib/libgnomeprint/2.18.8/modules/libgnomeprintlpd.la was installed by package libgnomeprint-2.18.8_1
/usr/local/lib/libgnomeprint/2.18.8/modules/filters/libgnomeprint-clip.la was installed by package libgnomeprint-2.18.8_1
/usr/local/lib/libgnomeprint/2.18.8/modules/filters/libgnomeprint-draft.la was installed by package libgnomeprint-2.18.8_1
/usr/local/lib/libgnomeprint/2.18.8/modules/filters/libgnomeprint-frgba.la was installed by package libgnomeprint-2.18.8_1
/usr/local/lib/libgnomeprint/2.18.8/modules/filters/libgnomeprint-multipage.la was installed by package libgnomeprint-2.18.8_1
/usr/local/lib/libgnomeprint/2.18.8/modules/filters/libgnomeprint-position.la was installed by package libgnomeprint-2.18.8_1
/usr/local/lib/libgnomeprint/2.18.8/modules/filters/libgnomeprint-reorder.la was installed by package libgnomeprint-2.18.8_1
/usr/local/lib/libgnomeprint/2.18.8/modules/filters/libgnomeprint-reverse.la was installed by package libgnomeprint-2.18.8_1
/usr/local/lib/libgnomeprint/2.18.8/modules/filters/libgnomeprint-rotate.la was installed by package libgnomeprint-2.18.8_1
/usr/local/lib/libgnomeprint/2.18.8/modules/filters/libgnomeprint-select.la was installed by package libgnomeprint-2.18.8_1
/usr/local/lib/libgnomeprint/2.18.8/modules/filters/libgnomeprint-zoom.la was installed by package libgnomeprint-2.18.8_1
/usr/local/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-svg.la was installed by package librsvg2-2.36.4
/usr/local/lib/gnome-keyring/standalone/gkm-roots-store-standalone.la was installed by package gnome-keyring-2.32.1_3
/usr/local/lib/gnome-keyring/standalone/gkm-secret-store-standalone.la was installed by package gnome-keyring-2.32.1_3
/usr/local/lib/gnome-keyring/devel/gkm-ssh-store-standalone.la was installed by package gnome-keyring-2.32.1_3
/usr/local/lib/gnome-keyring/devel/gkm-user-store-standalone.la was installed by package gnome-keyring-2.32.1_3
/usr/local/lib/libgvfscommon-dnssd.la was installed by package gvfs-1.12.3_2
/usr/local/lib/gedit-2/plugin-loaders/libcloader.la was installed by package gedit-2.30.4_2
/usr/local/lib/gedit-2/plugin-loaders/libpythonloader.la was installed by package gedit-2.30.4_2
/usr/local/lib/gedit-2/plugins/libchangecase.la was installed by package gedit-2.30.4_2
/usr/local/lib/gedit-2/plugins/libdocinfo.la was installed by package gedit-2.30.4_2
/usr/local/lib/gedit-2/plugins/libfilebrowser.la was installed by package gedit-2.30.4_2
/usr/local/lib/gedit-2/plugins/libmodelines.la was installed by package gedit-2.30.4_2
/usr/local/lib/gedit-2/plugins/libsort.la was installed by package gedit-2.30.4_2
/usr/local/lib/gedit-2/plugins/libtaglist.la was installed by package gedit-2.30.4_2
/usr/local/lib/gedit-2/plugins/libtime.la was installed by package gedit-2.30.4_2
/usr/local/lib/gedit-2/plugins/libspell.la was installed by package gedit-2.30.4_2
/usr/local/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.la was installed by package gtkmm-2.24.4
/usr/local/lib/libgnome-2.la was installed by package libgnome-2.32.0_1
/usr/local/lib/libnautilus-extension.la was installed by package nautilus-2.32.2.1_4
/usr/local/lib/libglade/2.0/libcanvas.la was installed by package libgnomecanvas-2.30.3_1
/usr/local/lib/libglade/2.0/libbonobo.la was installed by package libbonoboui-2.24.4_1
/usr/local/lib/libglade/2.0/libgnome.la was installed by package libgnomeui-2.24.4_3
/usr/local/lib/libglade-2.0.la was installed by package libglade2-2.6.4_5
/usr/local/lib/brasero/plugins/libbrasero-normalize.la was installed by package brasero-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/brasero/plugins/libbrasero-transcode.la was installed by package brasero-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/brasero/plugins/libbrasero-vob.la was installed by package brasero-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/brasero/plugins/libbrasero-dvdcss.la was installed by package brasero-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/brasero/plugins/libbrasero-checksum.la was installed by package brasero-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/brasero/plugins/libbrasero-checksum-file.la was installed by package brasero-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/brasero/plugins/libbrasero-burn-uri.la was installed by package brasero-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/brasero/plugins/libbrasero-local-track.la was installed by package brasero-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/brasero/plugins/libbrasero-dvdauthor.la was installed by package brasero-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/brasero/plugins/libbrasero-vcdimager.la was installed by package brasero-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/brasero/plugins/libbrasero-audio2cue.la was installed by package brasero-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/brasero/plugins/libbrasero-genisoimage.la was installed by package brasero-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/brasero/plugins/libbrasero-readom.la was installed by package brasero-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/brasero/plugins/libbrasero-wodim.la was installed by package brasero-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/brasero/plugins/libbrasero-cdda2wav.la was installed by package brasero-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/brasero/plugins/libbrasero-cdrecord.la was installed by package brasero-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/brasero/plugins/libbrasero-mkisofs.la was installed by package brasero-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/brasero/plugins/libbrasero-readcd.la was installed by package brasero-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/brasero/plugins/libbrasero-cdrdao.la was installed by package brasero-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/brasero/plugins/libbrasero-dvdrwformat.la was installed by package brasero-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/brasero/plugins/libbrasero-growisofs.la was installed by package brasero-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/libpurple.la was installed by package libpurple-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/orbit-2.0/Accessibility_module.la was installed by package at-spi-1.32.0_2
/usr/local/lib/orbit-2.0/Accessibility_LoginHelper_module.la was installed by package at-spi-1.32.0_2
/usr/local/lib/orbit-2.0/GNOME_Magnifier_module.la was installed by package gnome-mag-0.16.3_1
/usr/local/lib/bonobo/monikers/libmoniker_extra_2.la was installed by package libgnome-2.32.0_1
/usr/local/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libfile.la was installed by package gnome-vfs-2.24.4_1
/usr/local/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libvfs-test.la was installed by package gnome-vfs-2.24.4_1
/usr/local/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libbzip2.la was installed by package gnome-vfs-2.24.4_1
/usr/local/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libgzip.la was installed by package gnome-vfs-2.24.4_1
/usr/local/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libsmb.la was installed by package gnome-vfs-2.24.4_1
/usr/local/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libtar.la was installed by package gnome-vfs-2.24.4_1
/usr/local/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libcomputer.la was installed by package gnome-vfs-2.24.4_1
/usr/local/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libdns-sd.la was installed by package gnome-vfs-2.24.4_1
/usr/local/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libnetwork.la was installed by package gnome-vfs-2.24.4_1
/usr/local/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libnntp.la was installed by package gnome-vfs-2.24.4_1
/usr/local/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libsftp.la was installed by package gnome-vfs-2.24.4_1
/usr/local/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libhttp.la was installed by package gnome-vfs-2.24.4_1
/usr/local/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libftp.la was installed by package gnome-vfs-2.24.4_1
/usr/local/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libpythonmethod.la was installed by package py26-gnome-2.28.1_3
/usr/local/lib/libgweather.la was installed by package libgweather-2.30.3_2
/usr/local/lib/pidgin/cap.la was installed by package pidgin-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/pidgin/convcolors.la was installed by package pidgin-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/pidgin/extplacement.la was installed by package pidgin-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/pidgin/gestures.la was installed by package pidgin-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/pidgin/gtkbuddynote.la was installed by package pidgin-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/pidgin/history.la was installed by package pidgin-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/pidgin/iconaway.la was installed by package pidgin-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/pidgin/markerline.la was installed by package pidgin-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/pidgin/musicmessaging.la was installed by package pidgin-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/pidgin/notify.la was installed by package pidgin-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/pidgin/pidginrc.la was installed by package pidgin-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/pidgin/relnot.la was installed by package pidgin-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/pidgin/sendbutton.la was installed by package pidgin-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/pidgin/spellchk.la was installed by package pidgin-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/pidgin/themeedit.la was installed by package pidgin-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/pidgin/ticker.la was installed by package pidgin-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/pidgin/timestamp.la was installed by package pidgin-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/pidgin/timestamp_format.la was installed by package pidgin-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/pidgin/vvconfig.la was installed by package pidgin-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/pidgin/xmppconsole.la was installed by package pidgin-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/pidgin/xmppdisco.la was installed by package pidgin-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libfsmsnconference.la was installed by package farsight2-0.0.31
/usr/local/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libfsvideoanyrate.la was installed by package farsight2-0.0.31
/usr/local/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libfsrtpconference.la was installed by package farsight2-0.0.31
/usr/local/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstpython.la was installed by package py27-gstreamer-0.10.22_2
/usr/local/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libfsrawconference.la was installed by package farsight2-0.0.31
/usr/local/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstgconfelements.la was installed by package gstreamer-plugins-gconf-0.10.31,3
/usr/local/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libfsrtcpfilter.la was installed by package farsight2-0.0.31
/usr/local/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libfsfunnel.la was installed by package farsight2-0.0.31
/usr/local/lib/libedataserver-1.2.la was installed by package evolution-data-server-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/aai.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/art.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/avs.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/bgr.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/bmp.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/braille.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/cals.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/caption.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/cin.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/cip.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/clip.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/cmyk.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/cut.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/dcm.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/dds.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/debug.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/dib.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/dng.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/dot.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/dpx.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/ept.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/fax.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/fd.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/fits.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/fpx.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/gif.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/gradient.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/gray.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/hald.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/hdr.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/histogram.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/hrz.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/html.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/icon.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/info.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/inline.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/ipl.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/jbig.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/jnx.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/jp2.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/jpeg.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/label.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/mac.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/magick.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/map.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/mat.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/matte.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/meta.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/miff.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/mono.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/mpc.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/mpeg.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/mpr.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/msl.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/mtv.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/mvg.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/null.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/otb.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/palm.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/pattern.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/pcd.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/pcl.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/pcx.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/pdb.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/pdf.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/pes.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/pict.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/pix.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/plasma.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/png.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/pnm.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/pango.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/preview.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/ps.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/ps2.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/ps3.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/psd.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/pwp.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/raw.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/rgb.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/rla.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/rle.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/scr.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/sct.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/sfw.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/sgi.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/stegano.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/sun.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/svg.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/tga.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/thumbnail.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/tiff.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/tile.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/tim.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/ttf.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/txt.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/uil.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/url.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/uyvy.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/vicar.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/vid.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/viff.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/wbmp.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/webp.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/wmf.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/wpg.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/x.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/xbm.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/xc.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/xcf.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/xpm.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/xps.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/xwd.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/ycbcr.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/coders/yuv.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.8.0/modules-Q16/filters/analyze.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/farsight2-0.0/librawudp-transmitter.la was installed by package farsight2-0.0.31
/usr/local/lib/farsight2-0.0/libmulticast-transmitter.la was installed by package farsight2-0.0.31
/usr/local/lib/farsight2-0.0/libnice-transmitter.la was installed by package farsight2-0.0.31
/usr/local/lib/farsight2-0.0/libshm-transmitter.la was installed by package farsight2-0.0.31
/usr/local/lib/libchamplain-0.8.la was installed by package libchamplain-0.8.1_3
/usr/local/lib/libcamel-1.2.la was installed by package evolution-data-server-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/libgtksourceview-1.0.la was installed by package gtksourceview-1.8.5_8
/usr/local/lib/gnome-spell/libgnome-spell-component.la was installed by package gnome-spell-1.0.8_7
/usr/local/lib/libwnck-1.la was installed by package libwnck-2.30.6_1
/usr/local/lib/purple-2/autoaccept.la was installed by package libpurple-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/purple-2/buddynote.la was installed by package libpurple-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/purple-2/dbus-example.la was installed by package libpurple-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/purple-2/idle.la was installed by package libpurple-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/purple-2/joinpart.la was installed by package libpurple-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/purple-2/libaim.la was installed by package libpurple-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/purple-2/libicq.la was installed by package libpurple-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/purple-2/libbonjour.la was installed by package libpurple-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/purple-2/libgg.la was installed by package libpurple-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/purple-2/libirc.la was installed by package libpurple-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/purple-2/libjabber.la was installed by package libpurple-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/purple-2/libmsn.la was installed by package libpurple-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/purple-2/libmyspace.la was installed by package libpurple-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/purple-2/libnovell.la was installed by package libpurple-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/purple-2/liboscar.la was installed by package libpurple-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/purple-2/libsimple.la was installed by package libpurple-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/purple-2/libxmpp.la was installed by package libpurple-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/purple-2/libyahoo.la was installed by package libpurple-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/purple-2/libyahoojp.la was installed by package libpurple-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/purple-2/libymsg.la was installed by package libpurple-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/purple-2/libzephyr.la was installed by package libpurple-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/purple-2/log_reader.la was installed by package libpurple-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/purple-2/newline.la was installed by package libpurple-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/purple-2/offlinemsg.la was installed by package libpurple-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/purple-2/psychic.la was installed by package libpurple-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/purple-2/ssl-nss.la was installed by package libpurple-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/purple-2/ssl.la was installed by package libpurple-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/purple-2/statenotify.la was installed by package libpurple-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/libunique-1.0.la was installed by package unique-1.1.6_5
/usr/local/lib/libgnome-window-settings.la was installed by package gnome-control-center-2.32.1_1
/usr/local/lib/libgvfscommon.la was installed by package gvfs-1.12.3_2
/usr/local/lib/libbonoboui-2.la was installed by package libbonoboui-2.24.4_1
/usr/local/lib/eog/plugins/libfullscreen.la was installed by package eog-2.32.1_4
/usr/local/lib/eog/plugins/libreload.la was installed by package eog-2.32.1_4
/usr/local/lib/eog/plugins/libstatusbar-date.la was installed by package eog-2.32.1_4
/usr/local/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/camel-providers/libcamelpop3.la was installed by package evolution-data-server-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/camel-providers/libcamelsendmail.la was installed by package evolution-data-server-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/camel-providers/libcamelsmtp.la was installed by package evolution-data-server-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/camel-providers/libcamelimap.la was installed by package evolution-data-server-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/camel-providers/libcamelimapx.la was installed by package evolution-data-server-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/camel-providers/libcamelnntp.la was installed by package evolution-data-server-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/camel-providers/libcamellocal.la was installed by package evolution-data-server-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/camel-providers/libcamelexchange.la was installed by package evolution-exchange-2.32.1_3
/usr/local/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/camel-providers/libcamelgroupwise.la was installed by package evolution-data-server-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/extensions/libebookbackendfile.la was installed by package evolution-data-server-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/extensions/libebookbackendvcf.la was installed by package evolution-data-server-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/extensions/libebookbackendldap.la was installed by package evolution-data-server-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/extensions/libebookbackendgoogle.la was installed by package evolution-data-server-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/extensions/libebookbackendgroupwise.la was installed by package evolution-data-server-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/extensions/libebookbackendwebdav.la was installed by package evolution-data-server-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/extensions/libecalbackendfile.la was installed by package evolution-data-server-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/extensions/libecalbackendgroupwise.la was installed by package evolution-data-server-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/extensions/libecalbackendhttp.la was installed by package evolution-data-server-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/extensions/libecalbackendcontacts.la was installed by package evolution-data-server-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/extensions/libecalbackendweather.la was installed by package evolution-data-server-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/extensions/libecalbackendcaldav.la was installed by package evolution-data-server-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/extensions/libebookbackendexchange.la was installed by package evolution-exchange-2.32.1_3
/usr/local/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/extensions/libecalbackendexchange.la was installed by package evolution-exchange-2.32.1_3
/usr/local/lib/libedata-cal-1.2.la was installed by package evolution-data-server-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/libedataserverui-1.2.la was installed by package evolution-data-server-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/libpanel-applet-2.la was installed by package gnome-panel-2.32.1_3
/usr/local/lib/libcheese-gtk.la was installed by package cheese-2.32.0_3
/usr/local/lib/libedata-book-1.2.la was installed by package evolution-data-server-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/libecal-1.2.la was installed by package evolution-data-server-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.la was installed by package webkit-gtk2-1.8.3_3
/usr/local/lib/libpanel-applet-3.la was installed by package gnome-panel-2.32.1_3
/usr/local/lib/libgnomeui-2.la was installed by package libgnomeui-2.24.4_3
/usr/local/lib/libpurple-client.la was installed by package libpurple-2.10.9
/usr/local/lib/libbrasero-media.la was installed by package brasero-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/libvte.la was installed by package vte-0.28.2
/usr/local/lib/nautilus/extensions-2.0/libevince-properties-page.la was installed by package evince-2.32.0_12
/usr/local/lib/nautilus/extensions-2.0/libnautilus-brasero-extension.la was installed by package brasero-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/nautilus/extensions-2.0/libnautilus-fileroller.la was installed by package file-roller-2.32.1_1,1
/usr/local/lib/nautilus/extensions-2.0/libnautilus-gst-shares.la was installed by package gnome-system-tools-2.32.0_2
/usr/local/lib/nautilus/extensions-2.0/libnautilus-sendto.la was installed by package nautilus-sendto-2.32.0_2
/usr/local/lib/nautilus/extensions-2.0/libnautilus-share-extension.la was installed by package gnome-user-share-2.30.1_2
/usr/local/lib/libpolkit-gtk-1.la was installed by package polkit-gnome-0.102
/usr/local/lib/libebackend-1.2.la was installed by package evolution-data-server-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/libegroupwise-1.2.la was installed by package evolution-data-server-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/libpulse-mainloop-glib.la was installed by package pulseaudio-0.9.23_2
/usr/local/lib/librsvg-2.la was installed by package librsvg2-2.36.4
/usr/local/lib/libswfdec-gtk-0.8.la was installed by package swfdec-0.8.4_4
/usr/local/lib/libseed.la was installed by package seed-2.31.91_3
/usr/local/lib/libbrasero-burn.la was installed by package brasero-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/libtotem-plparser-mini.la was installed by package totem-pl-parser-2.32.3_2
/usr/local/lib/libgtkhtml-editor-3.14.la was installed by package gtkhtml3-3.32.1_2
/usr/local/lib/libgnomevfs-2.la was installed by package gnome-vfs-2.24.4_1
/usr/local/lib/seed/libseed_example.la was installed by package seed-2.31.91_3
/usr/local/lib/seed/libseed_sqlite.la was installed by package seed-2.31.91_3
/usr/local/lib/seed/libseed_canvas.la was installed by package seed-2.31.91_3
/usr/local/lib/seed/libseed_multiprocessing.la was installed by package seed-2.31.91_3
/usr/local/lib/seed/libseed_readline.la was installed by package seed-2.31.91_3
/usr/local/lib/seed/libseed_os.la was installed by package seed-2.31.91_3
/usr/local/lib/seed/libseed_sandbox.la was installed by package seed-2.31.91_3
/usr/local/lib/seed/libseed_dbusnative.la was installed by package seed-2.31.91_3
/usr/local/lib/seed/libseed_libxml.la was installed by package seed-2.31.91_3
/usr/local/lib/seed/libseed_cairo.la was installed by package seed-2.31.91_3
/usr/local/lib/seed/libseed_gtkbuilder.la was installed by package seed-2.31.91_3
/usr/local/lib/seed/libseed_gettext.la was installed by package seed-2.31.91_3
/usr/local/lib/seed/libseed_mpfr.la was installed by package seed-2.31.91_3
/usr/local/lib/seed/libseed_ffi.la was installed by package seed-2.31.91_3
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/_dbus_glib_bindings.la was installed by package py27-dbus-1.1.1
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/atk.la was installed by package py27-gtk2-2.24.0_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/_gtk.la was installed by package py27-gtk2-2.24.0_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/glade.la was installed by package py27-gtk2-2.24.0_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtkunixprint.la was installed by package py27-gtk2-2.24.0_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/pango.la was installed by package py27-gtk2-2.24.0_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/pangocairo.la was installed by package py27-gtk2-2.24.0_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnomeprint/_print.la was installed by package py27-gnome-desktop-2.32.0_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnomeprint/ui.la was installed by package py27-gnome-desktop-2.32.0_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnomeapplet.la was installed by package py27-gnome-desktop-2.32.0_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtksourceview.la was installed by package py27-gnome-desktop-2.32.0_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/wnck.la was installed by package py27-gnome-desktop-2.32.0_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/totem/plparser.la was installed by package py27-gnome-desktop-2.32.0_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtop.la was installed by package py27-gnome-desktop-2.32.0_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/mediaprofiles.la was installed by package py27-gnome-desktop-2.32.0_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/metacity.la was installed by package py27-gnome-desktop-2.32.0_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/rsvg.la was installed by package py27-gnome-desktop-2.32.0_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnomekeyring.la was installed by package py27-gnome-desktop-2.32.0_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnomedesktop/_gnomedesktop.la was installed by package py27-gnome-desktop-2.32.0_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/evolution/ebook.la was installed by package py27-gnome-desktop-2.32.0_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/evolution/ecal.la was installed by package py27-gnome-desktop-2.32.0_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/evince.la was installed by package py27-gnome-desktop-2.32.0_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/braseromedia.la was installed by package py27-gnome-desktop-2.32.0_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/braseroburn.la was installed by package py27-gnome-desktop-2.32.0_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/farsight.la was installed by package farsight2-0.0.31
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/tpfarsight.la was installed by package telepathy-farsight-0.0.19
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gst-0.10/gst/_gst.la was installed by package py27-gstreamer-0.10.22_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gst-0.10/gst/audio.la was installed by package py27-gstreamer-0.10.22_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gst-0.10/gst/interfaces.la was installed by package py27-gstreamer-0.10.22_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gst-0.10/gst/pbutils.la was installed by package py27-gstreamer-0.10.22_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gst-0.10/gst/tag.la was installed by package py27-gstreamer-0.10.22_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gst-0.10/gst/video.la was installed by package py27-gstreamer-0.10.22_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gstoption.la was installed by package py27-gstreamer-0.10.22_2
/usr/local/lib/libgcr.la was installed by package gnome-keyring-2.32.1_3
/usr/local/lib/libbrasero-utils.la was installed by package brasero-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/libspi.la was installed by package at-spi-1.32.0_2
/usr/local/lib/libloginhelper.la was installed by package at-spi-1.32.0_2
/usr/local/lib/libcspi.la was installed by package at-spi-1.32.0_2
/usr/local/lib/libMagick++.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-thai-lang.la was not found in the database
/usr/local/lib/pango/1.8.0/modules/pango-thai-lang.la was not found in the database
/usr/local/lib/libgnomeprintui-2-2.la was installed by package libgnomeprintui-2.18.6_1
/usr/local/lib/libchamplain-gtk-0.8.la was installed by package libchamplain-0.8.1_3
/usr/local/lib/xchat/plugins/perl.la was installed by package xchat-2.8.8_1
/usr/local/lib/libpolkit-gnome.la was installed by package policykit-gnome-0.9.2_6
/usr/local/lib/libtotem-plparser.la was installed by package totem-pl-parser-2.32.3_2
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/libart_lgpl.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/libgnomecanvas.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/libeutil.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/libevolution-a11y.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/libfilter.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/libemiscwidgets.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/libetext.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/libetimezonedialog.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/libetable.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/libmenus.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/libeshell.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/libessmime.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/libevolution-smime.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/libemformat.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/libeabutil.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/libevolution-addressbook-importers.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/libecontacteditor.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/libecontactlisteditor.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/libcomposer.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/libevolution-mail.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/libevolution-mail-importers.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/libevolution-calendar-importers.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-calendar-file.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-calendar-http.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-itip-formatter.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-plugin-manager.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-default-source.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-addressbook-file.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-mark-all-read.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-groupwise-features.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-publish-calendar.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-evolution-caldav.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-imap-features.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-evolution-google.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-evolution-webdav.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-sa-junk-plugin.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-bogo-junk-plugin.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-calendar-weather.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-evolution-bbdb.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-subject-thread.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-save-calendar.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-mail-to-task.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-mailing-list-actions.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-prefer-plain.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-mail-notification.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-evolution-attachment-reminder.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-backup-restore.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-email-custom-header.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-templates.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-vcard-inline.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-dbx-import.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-audio-inline.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-image-inline.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/plugins/liborg-gnome-exchange-operations.la was installed by package evolution-exchange-2.32.1_3
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/libevolution-calendar.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/libevolution-mail-settings.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/modules/libevolution-module-addressbook.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/modules/libevolution-module-calendar.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/modules/libevolution-module-mail.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/modules/libevolution-module-composer-autosave.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/modules/libevolution-module-mailto-handler.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/modules/libevolution-module-plugin-lib.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.32/modules/libevolution-module-startup-wizard.la was installed by package evolution-2.32.1_6
/usr/local/lib/libtelepathy-farsight.la was installed by package telepathy-farsight-0.0.19
/usr/local/lib/libgstfarsight-0.10.la was installed by package farsight2-0.0.31
/usr/local/lib/libloudmouth-1.la was installed by package loudmouth-1.4.3_7
/usr/local/lib/libgnome-desktop-2.la was installed by package gnome-desktop-2.32.1_3
/usr/local/lib/libgnome-keyring.la was installed by package libgnome-keyring-2.32.0_6
/usr/local/lib/libsoup-gnome-2.4.la was installed by package libsoup-gnome-2.40.3_3
/usr/local/lib/libgnome-media-profiles.la was installed by package gnome-media-2.32.0_4
/usr/local/lib/libgp11.la was installed by package gnome-keyring-2.32.1_3
/usr/local/lib/libgdata.la was installed by package libgdata-0.6.6_1
/usr/local/lib/libevdocument.la was installed by package evince-2.32.0_12
/usr/local/lib/libgtkhtml-3.14.la was installed by package gtkhtml3-3.32.1_2
/usr/local/lib/libgtkimageview.la was installed by package gtkimageview-1.6.4_3
/usr/local/lib/libmetacity-private.la was installed by package metacity-2.30.3_1
/usr/local/lib/gnome-games/libgames-support-gi.la was installed by package gnome-games-2.32.1_4
/usr/local/lib/libwebkitgtk-1.0.la was installed by package webkit-gtk2-1.8.3_3
/usr/local/lib/nautilus-sendto/plugins/libnstevolution.la was installed by package nautilus-sendto-2.32.0_2
/usr/local/lib/nautilus-sendto/plugins/libnstgajim.la was installed by package nautilus-sendto-2.32.0_2
/usr/local/lib/nautilus-sendto/plugins/libnstburn.la was installed by package nautilus-sendto-2.32.0_2
/usr/local/lib/nautilus-sendto/plugins/libnstremovable_devices.la was installed by package nautilus-sendto-2.32.0_2
/usr/local/lib/nautilus-sendto/plugins/libnstempathy.la was installed by package empathy-2.34.0_4
/usr/local/lib/libevview.la was installed by package evince-2.32.0_12
/usr/local/lib/libclutter-gtk-0.10.la was installed by package clutter-gtk-0.10.8_4
/usr/local/lib/libgtksourceview-2.0.la was installed by package gtksourceview2-2.10.5_1
/usr/local/lib/libgnome-mag.la was installed by package gnome-mag-0.16.3_1
/usr/local/lib/libgucharmap.la was installed by package gucharmap-2.32.1_1
/usr/local/lib/libgdict-1.0.la was installed by package gnome-utils-2.32.0_2,1
/usr/local/lib/libgnomecups-1.0.la was installed by package libgnomecups-0.2.3_5,1
/usr/local/lib/libavahi-ui.la was installed by package avahi-gtk-0.6.31_1
/usr/local/lib/libgnomecanvas-2.la was installed by package libgnomecanvas-2.30.3_1
/usr/local/lib/libgnomekbd.la was installed by package libgnomekbd-2.32.0_1
/usr/local/lib/libMagickCore.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/libgdkmm-2.4.la was installed by package gtkmm-2.24.4
/usr/local/lib/libMagickWand.la was installed by package ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_5,1
/usr/local/lib/window-manager-settings/libmetacity.la was installed by package gnome-control-center-2.32.1_1
/usr/local/lib/telepathy/gabble-0/lib/libwocky.la was installed by package telepathy-gabble-0.16.6
/usr/local/lib/telepathy/gabble-0/lib/libgabble-plugins.la was installed by package telepathy-gabble-0.16.6
/usr/local/lib/telepathy/gabble-0/plugins/libconsole.la was installed by package telepathy-gabble-0.16.6
/usr/local/lib/telepathy/gabble-0/plugins/libgateways.la was installed by package telepathy-gabble-0.16.6
/usr/local/lib/libswfdec-0.8.la was installed by package swfdec-0.8.4_4
/usr/local/lib/libcanberra-gtk.la was installed by package libcanberra-0.28_3
/usr/local/lib/graphviz/libgvplugin_gs.la was not found in the database
/usr/local/lib/libgnomekbdui.la was installed by package libgnomekbd-2.32.0_1
/usr/local/lib/libgtkspell.la was installed by package gtkspell-2.0.16_4
/usr/local/lib/libcamel-provider-1.2.la was installed by package evolution-data-server-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/libebook-1.2.la was installed by package evolution-data-server-2.32.1_5
/usr/local/lib/gnome-panel/modules/libpanel-applets-bonobo.la was installed by package gnome-panel-2.32.1_3
```


----------



## kpa (Sep 23, 2014)

Gather a list of unique package names from that and recompile them manually with ports-mgmt/portmaster, that should do the job.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 23, 2014)

Try this one:  `find /usr/local/lib -name '*.la' | xargs grep -l 'libglib-2.0.la' | xargs pkg which -q | sort | uniq`


----------



## Dr_Death_UAE (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks guys, I start with upgrading ImageMagick and it reduce the number to 421. I think it will be a long manual task  :x 

Thanks again.


----------



## junovitch@ (Sep 23, 2014)

Just a thought, but it sounds like using `pkg upgrade -fy` to force a re-install of everything and a `pkg autoremove` to clean up would be the fastest way to fix everything up.  Get all the stuff built in a clean environment without being excessively linked to dependencies out of the way then compile just the stuff you customize afterwards.


----------



## commando (Jul 10, 2015)

SirDice said:


> Try this one:  `find /usr/local/lib -name '*.la' | xargs grep -l 'libglib-2.0.la' | xargs pkg which -q | sort | uniq`


This command is useful for me, I got same error, once use this command find out the port, rebuild it. Only report about 10 times, `portmaster -a` then go on.
Thanks!


----------

